# My latest.....



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

This is the latest project I have been working on. It's a cherry dining room table made from a black cherry tree that I cut from the customer's land. I sawed the logs, dried the wood and built the table. It's too bad I can't take pictures worth a dang, cuz this looks a lot nicer in person.   It's all cherry except for the walnut plugs in the top...It's a 25th anniversary present for his wife......This is the Burlkraft version of a Shaker table.....


----------



## dwwright (Jan 15, 2007)

That is a very beautiful table. One of these days I'll get somewhere that I can harvest my own wood. Don't think the neighbors would be too happy if I cut the saplings out of their yard here in suburbia. :no:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Steve that is super nice. Very rewarding isn't it. :yes: 

I didn't know you had a kiln I missed that somehow. Whattya got?


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice table...maybe 200 years from now on a future version of Antiques Roadshow, some appraiser will be talking about a piece made in the upper midwest.....shaker influenced....by some guy named Steve something or another.........


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Very, very nice.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Steve that is super nice. Very rewarding isn't it. :yes:
> 
> I didn't know you had a kiln I missed that somehow. Whattya got?


I got a neighbor that has a Nile that hasn't had a load since I did the cherry......:huh: :huh: :huh: 

He's just gotten his full time EMS job and his new LT 70 is just sittin' too.....


Maybe in a couple a years I can steal.....errrr...buy it cheap from him....


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

That's a beautiful looking table Steve.
You can always ship it up to Canada if you don,t have any room for it. :laughing:


----------



## SafetyMan (Mar 31, 2007)

cranbrook2 said:


> You can always ship it up to Canada....


 
Michigan's closer! :tongue_smilie: 

Beautiful work :thumbsup:


----------



## johnrezz (Apr 1, 2007)

Great looking table. What a great process taking things from roots to finished product. I used to live in the Carolinas where hardwood was plentiful. Now I am in Colorado where we have nothing but Aspen and pine........

John


----------

